# CANON 600D PROBLEM WITH SENSOR CLEANING ICON PERMANENTLY ON



## jem0066 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello,

I was recently given a Canon 600D as a present and having taken a few photographs with no problem switched the camera off.  When I switched it back on I have the sensor cleaning symbol (square with three twinkling like stars) at the bottom right of the screen and can do absolutely nothing with the camera.  The symbol just stays there and you cannot operate the camera at all.  I have tried taking the battery out, putting it back and switching back on but the symbol just reappears on a permanent basis.  I have read the instruction book but there is no guidance as to what to do with this problem.

Obviously I may have to have the camera replaced (as it is under guarantee) but does anyone have a suggestion as to how I could fix this problem myself without the hassle of taking the camera back etc.  I was wondering whether there might be a software problem for which I could get a upgrade/solution but really do not know.  Any advice would be most welcome!!!

Kind regards
Jem0066


----------



## Mully (Mar 27, 2013)

Have you tried removing the battery for a short period of time?


----------



## JohnTrav (Mar 27, 2013)

Go to the canon website and make sure the firmware is up to date. 

Do as previously mentioned an take the battery out for a while and see if that helps. Also make sure the battery is fully charged. Low batteries can cause many issues. 

Other than that I would just send it in if its under guarantee.


----------



## Juga (Mar 27, 2013)

Did you check and make sure you didn't accidently turn on the manual cleaning mode?


----------

